# HCG to water ratio



## JCBourne (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm  getting 2000ui and wanting to convert to 200ui with distilled water.  How much distilled water do I need to make each shot 200ui? Do I need to  buy a sterile vial to put it in, or just a regular one I can buy  online? What size vial? Or should I just get 30mL BA water? (I can get  it real cheap)

Also, once the hcg and water is mixed, what is the shelf life of it? (in  the fridge mixed)

Thanks.


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 4, 2010)

I was just helped recently on this topic so i'll pass on the advice i was given.

The best way to do it but not neccesarily the cheapest is to buy a HCG kit from bacteriostatic-water.co.uk. For about £20 you get 30 slin pins/5x10ml sterile vials/30ml BA. With this kit you could do the following;

1. Draw 1ml of BA and inject into the original HCG vial , now you have 2000iu/ml.

2. Now draw the HCG solution and transfer to one of the sterile vials.

3. Next draw 4ml of BA, inject into sterile vial with HCG solution and mix gently. Now you have 5ml of HCG solution @ 400iu/ml so 200iu is 0.5ml or 0.5cc


A more simple way to do this just using one 2ml syringe/2ml of BA and is as follows;

1. Mix 1ml of BA with HCG in original vial.

2. Draw the HCG solution into a 3ml syringe (or larger).

3. Using the same syringe draw another 1ml of BA. Now you have 2ml of HCG @ 1000iu/ml so 200iu is now 0.2ml or 0.2cc. You will use this syringe to store your HCG in.

4. To use the solution just remove the needle from the 2ml syringe and use a slin syringe to draw from the top.

I believe shelf life for constituted HCG is about 60 days however it must be refrigerated.

Hope this helped.

ROAST


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 4, 2010)

Basically, take the 2000ui and use 5ml of BA water which will then be 200ui/.5 ml

Correct? And put everything into sterile vial?


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 4, 2010)

yes ,but the HCG will be powdered so you will need to follow the initial step of reconstituting it with a small amount of BA (1ml) then transfering it to a larger vial to accomodate the other 4ml

ci?


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah I knew that about the first mL, thanks for the help man.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 7, 2010)

How about if I want to make it a 250 instead of 200, how much BA do I need then?


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 8, 2010)

i buy 5000iu vials so i mix 5ml of BA to make 1000iu/ml so 250iu is 0.25ml 

but if you only have 2000iu vials then you would need 4ml of BA to make 500iu/ml so 250iu would be 0.5ml this is the easiest way to do it before you get into really hard to measure odd amounts.

DIDN'T YOU GO TO SCHOOL SON? 

ROAST


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, actually i've taken pretty high math. But its one of those things, where you want someone else to say it to, esp. with AAS, you know what I mean?

Can I just use distilled water over BA? And the hcg I will have comes with 1mL of sterile water, once i mix that, does it matter if the water is different for the remaining 9mL (since im mixing a total of 6000ui, and each 2000ui sent to me comes with 1mL of water)


----------



## JCBourne (Aug 23, 2010)

Well the company messed up and sent me 5000ui, so I will be doing 5 mL of BA to make it .25mL an injection. This will last 20 injections so 10 weeks, what do you guys usually do who have 5000ui? Use another half of a 5000ui and throw the rest away?


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 24, 2010)

I have ben throwing away whatever HCG i have left after 4 weeks

Just a side note Heavyiron posted a really convincing piece of research regarding HCG use and correct dosing, i have adjusted my dosing plan after reading it, full props to heavy for bringing this to peoples attention.

*Heavyiron's Post :*

We know for a fact that a man on Testosterone needs about 300iu HCG EOD to maintain ITT levels. This is about 1,050iu HCG weekly or 525iu HCG twice per week. We also know for a fact that HCG is dose dependant so the more you use the more it works in healthy men.


Low-Dose Human Chorionic Gonadotropin Maintains Intratesticular Testosterone in Normal Men with Testosterone-Induced Gonadotropin Suppression 

Andrea D. Coviello, Alvin M. Matsumoto, William J. Bremner, Karen L. Herbst, John K. Amory, Bradley D. Anawalt, Paul R. Sutton, William W. Wright, Terry R. Brown, Xiaohua Yan, Barry R. Zirkin and Jonathan P. Jarow 
Center for Research in Reproduction and Contraception, Geriatric Research Education and Clinical Center, Veteran Affairs Puget Sound Health Care System (A.M.M.), and Department of Medicine, University of Washington School of Medicine (A.D.C., W.J.B., J.K.A., B.D.A., P.R.S.), Seattle, Washington 98195; Department of Medicine, Charles R. Drew University (K.L.H.), Los Angeles, California 90059; Department of Urology, Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine (X.Y., J.P.J.), Baltimore, Maryland 21287; and Division of Reproductive Biology, Department of Biochemistry and Molecular Biology Johns Hopkins University School of Public Health (W.W.W., T.R.B., X.Y., B.R.Z., J.P.J.), Baltimore, Maryland 21205 

Address all correspondence and requests for reprints to: Dr. Andrea D. Coviello, Feinberg School of Medicine, Northwestern University, Tarry 15-751, 303 East Chicago Avenue, Chicago, Illinois 60611-3008. E-mail: a-coviello@northwestern.edu.

In previous studies of testicular biopsy tissue from healthy men, intratesticular testosterone (ITT) has been shown to be much higher than serum testosterone (T), suggesting that high ITT is needed relative to serum T for normal spermatogenesis in men. However, the quantitative relationship between ITT and spermatogenesis is not known. To begin to address this issue experimentally, we determined the dose-response relationship between human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) and ITT to ascertain the minimum dose needed to maintain ITT in the normal range. Twenty-nine men with normal reproductive physiology were randomized to receive 200 mg T enanthate weekly in combination with either saline placebo or 125, 250, or 500 IU hCG *every other day *for 3 wk. ITT was assessed in testicular fluid obtained by percutaneous fine needle aspiration at baseline and at the end of treatment. Baseline serum T (14.1 nmol/liter) was 1.2% of ITT (1174 nmol/liter). LH and FSH were profoundly suppressed to 5% and 3% of baseline, respectively, and ITT was suppressed by 94% (1234 to 72 nmol/liter) in the T enanthate/placebo group. ITT increased linearly with increasing hCG dose (P < 0.001). Posttreatment ITT was 25% less than baseline in the 125 IU hCG group, 7% less than baseline in the 250 IU hCG group, and *26% greater than baseline in the 500 IU hCG grou*p. These results demonstrate that relatively low dose hCG maintains ITT within the normal range in healthy men with gonadotropin suppression. Extensions of this study will allow determination of the ITT concentration threshold required to maintain spermatogenesis in man.

full study;
Low-Dose Human Chorionic Gonadotropin Maintains Intratesticular Testosterone in Normal Men with Testosterone-Induced Gonadotropin Suppression -- Coviello et al. 90 (5): 2595 -- Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism


----------

